# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ideali dhe qenia njerezore

## Redi

C'eshte ideali dhe cfare eshte qenia njerezore???

Kjo pyetje padyshim qe do te kete me qindra pergjigje konkrete dhe abstrakte por mbi te gjitha, do te jene te Ndryshme.

Pse???

Ja dy shembuj konkrete:

*1- Ne oret e vona te pasdites merret vesht lajmi se kishte vdekur djali i vetem 22-vjecar shqiptare ne Iraq. Gentian Marku, nga Lezha djali vetem i oficerit Zef Markut, ka vdekur para 2 ditesh ne "front line" ne Iraq. Lajmi mesohet nga dy officeret american qe trokiten ne deren e familjen Marku dhe gjeten vajzen e tyre 14 vjecare dhe i treguan se i vellai Gentiani kishe vdekur ne front line, kaq ishin komentet e tyre. Nje telefonate e bere nga e bija ua shkurton jeten prinderve te tij te cilet ne ate kohe punonin se djali i tyre i vetem kishte vdekur. Dicka e pabesueshme per Prinderit e tij dhe per te gjithe ato qe e njihnin, si djale simpatik, i shkathet, punetor dhe shume i shoqerise.



2- Ushtari kapet duke vjedhur makinen  
E Enjte, 02 Dhjetor 2004 
TIRANE - Ushtari kapet duke vjedhur nje makine bashke me dy shoke. Erald Avdia 19 vjec nga Tirana, Bledar Ismailgeci, 20 vjec ushtar ne repartin 1301, si dhe nje person 17 vjec, me iniciale U.I, u arrestuan ne kushtet e flagrances nga policia e komisariatit nr.1, pasi u kapen duke vjedhur nje automjet tip Benz Me targa DR5041 B. Ngjraj sipas policise, kishte ndodhur mbremjen e te merkures, kur tre shoket, po tentonin te vidhin nje automjet, ne pronesi te nje personi nga Durresi. Nderkaq sherbimet e policise kishin vene re veprimin e personave dhe menjehere kane mberritur ne vendngjarje, duke i vene pranga vjedhesve. D.B* 



Dy qenie njerezore, humane, homosapiens etj etj etj etj. Te dy qe jetonin apo benin pjese ne te njejtin planet. Te dy te lindur ne te njejtin shtet dhe pjestare te te njejtit Komb. Te dy Ushtarake. Te dy ishin bashkekombas por qe i sherbenin dy shteteve te ndryshme. Njeri, Shtetit Amerikan, tjetri Shtetit Ame.
*Te dy Shqiptare*

Njeri shkon ne anen tjeter te Botes, dashurohet me shtetin qe e priti dhe e strehoi por e kurre nuk e mohoi apo urreu Kombin dhe Shtetin e tij Ame. Anetaresohet ne ushtrine amerikane dhe jep jeten ne Irak. 
Amaneti i tij eshte i njejte me ate te patrioteve te tjere shqiptare:

*Te varroset ne Atdhe.*



Tjetri, jeton ne Shqiperi, ne Atdheun MEME. 

Vetem me nje ndryshim. Ushtari Shqiptaro-Amerikan le amanet qe te varroset ne vendin e tij, ne Shqiperi, ne Token e Shqiponjave. 

Ushtari Shqiptaro-Shqiptar vjedh makina ne Atdheun MEME, ne Vendin e Shqiponjave, atje ku disa Bashkeatdhetare te tij e kane per NDER qe te Varrosen.



Cfare mendoni per kete fenomen???

Nuk kam parasysh keto raste konkrete, por principet.

*Pra ju lutem te mos perdorni emrat e personave por ceshtjet ne fjale*.



Cfare kane te perbashket Idealet me Ndjenjen Humane?? Cfare kane te ndryshme???

Perse Heronjte Shqiptare kerkojne te prehin kockat ne ATDHE e perse Shqiptaret ne Shqiperi na e bejne te urryeshme ate Toke, ate Atdhe??

Ju lutem jepni medimet tuaja, pa permendur raste konkrete. Ato qe jane permendur ne kete shkrim jane marre nga shtypi shqiptar.

----------


## Kleitus

Si fillime nuk ka dallime shqiptaro-amerikane e shqiptaro-shqiptare. Idealishte(meqe i jeni future me ideale kesaj pune) jane te dy shqiptare, packa pashaporta qe mbajne ne dore. Gentiani eshte rriture ne nje ambiente Shqiptare dhe jo ne nje ambiente amerikan. Mund te hapesh libra per psikologji se cfare formimi dhe si formohet femija.

Shqiptaret e shqiperise kane nevoje per ndihme konkrete dhe jo per budallalleqe dhe premtime qe i behen dita dites nga qeveria. Me shume se ky fakte mua me shqetesone fakti qe pse nuk del njeri si ne Ukraine qe kane 2 jave 500.000 veta qe kerkojne ikjen e qeverise mashturese, ndersa ne veteme kur ka ndeshje futbolli mblidhemi. Duhet ta shikojme me ne kompleks gjendjen dhe jo thjeshte tek nje individ. Pra cfare eshte kjo apati qe na ka perpire, sepse sa per ideale e filozofira ato kryhen vetem nga nje mendje e shendetshme dhe jo e korruptuare apo e paguare qe te kryeje funksione te vecante propagandistike dhe te vjedhi.

Vetem pasi hiqet kjo apati qe ka mberthyre shoqerine shqiptare, vetem atehere mund te flasim per ideale, pasi do i kemi punet me te qeta. Merrni gjermanine shembull. U shkrumbuha disa here e u ngrit prap. Vullneti pra, edukimi i njerezve qe te protestojne etj etj, perndryshe do rrime te merremi me llafe e teorira gjith jeten dhe nuk do arrijme te nxjerrim hic gje ne krye.

----------


## ATMAN

Arthur Schopenhauer mendonte: 

"Nje fjale e urte antike thote, me shume te drejte, se ne bote mbizoterojne tri fuqi: dituria, forca fizike dhe fati. Mendoj se kjo e fundit eshte me e fuqishmja. Ne te vertete, rrjedha e jetes mund te krahasohet me lundrimin e nje barke ne det; me diturine tone e drejtojme barken dhe me forcen fizike veme ne levizje rremat. Fati luan rolin e eres."

Poeti filozof Gibran mendonte keshtu: 

"Fati vjen pa paralajmeruar dhe te veshtron me sy te frikshem, te mberthen nga gryka dhe te perplas perdhe, te godet me shqelma te hekurt dhe pastaj iken duke u zgerdheshur. Por, shpejt, ai kthehet e, duke kerkuar ndjese, te ngre me gishtat e lehte si mendafshi e kendon per ty nje kenge shprese."

Ndersa Friedrich Nietzsche thellohej: 

"Perpara se fati te na godase, duhet ta marrim per dore si nje femije dhe ta rrahim; por, pasi na ka goditur, duhet te perpiqemi ta duam."

De la Rochefoucauld mendonte se:

 "Fati korrigjon ato te meta qe arsyeja nuk do te mund te na i korrigjonte."

Filozofi i lashte Erakliti ishte i mendimit se:

 "Karakteri i njeirut eshte fati i tij."

Feuerbach permblidhte: 

"Fuqite qe percaktojne fatin e njeriut jane intelekti dhe vullneti."



Sokrati ka thene: 

"Asnjeri s'do te beje gjera te keqija ne jete, arsyeja qe i ben eshte mangesia e njohurise qe ai person ka per te kuptuar qe po ben gabim!"

Thuhet: Kush gabon, meson! 

Nese ky rrezik qe dikush ndermerr per te arritur drejt dickaje te gabuar, e balancuar me ate qe eshte shume me pozitive, rezultatin perfundimtar te ketij gabimi, dhe sheh se peshorja anon nga eksperienca e fituar, ndonese e hidhur, eshte efikase dhe frytedhenese ne te ardhmen e personit ne fjale, atehere perse te mos e bej njeriu ate gabim, edhe pse e di shume mire qe eshte i atille?!

Persa i perket konceptit per te bere keq kundrejt dikujt tjetri, ajo nuk mund te konceptohet si gabim, pasi personi i cili e realizon ate, e ben me ndergjejgje te plote. Por personi ne fjale nuk mund te konsiderohet person i pjekur llogjikisht ne kendveshtrim me shoqerine ne te cilin jeton. Nese dikush i ben keq dikujt tjetri, apo i merr jeten atij personi, atehere kjo gje ka ardhur ose pershkak te paaftesise mendore te personit ne fjale, ose per te arritur mbijetesen ne nje bote te eger, ku toleranca ekonomike, politike, shoqerore dhe sociale eshte pothuajse zero.

Njeriu lind, me  ndjesi ne brendesi te unit te tij, dhe secila prejt tyre emeton impulse negative dhe pozitive respektivisht ne baze te kohes, situates dhe ambjentit ne te cilin pozicionohet uniciteti i species njerezore. Te quash dike te paditur, ndersa i ben keq , pa piken e meshires, atehere ajo shoqeri qe ushqen idera dhe mendime te tilla, duhet te kerkoje nje kure intensive psikoemocionale. 


*Nese normat idealo-morale te komunitetit njerzor-shoqeror do t'i vendosnin grate-femrat, atehere ato te pakten.... nuk do t'i vrisnin djemte apo burrat e tyre(nuk do ti conin ne lufte) per hire te nje pseudomorali te shqyer apo per hire te nje morali te vertete , sepse instikti i tyre eshte me i forte se cdo moral e kur ky moral bie ndesh me instiktin e jetes , ose do te shperfillej ose do te ngrinin nje moral te ri , qe t'i sherbente jetes , sidomos asaj te pjelles se tyre . Por ky eshte nje mendim qe kalon shkarazi , sot ne nje bote te drejtuar as me shume dhe as me pak por nga multinacionalet dhe korporatat ushtarake ........................*

----------


## tom pullings

> Si fillime nuk ka dallime shqiptaro-amerikane e shqiptaro-shqiptare. Idealishte(meqe i jeni future me ideale kesaj pune) jane te dy shqiptare, packa pashaporta qe mbajne ne dore. Gentiani eshte rriture ne nje ambiente Shqiptare dhe jo ne nje ambiente amerikan. Mund te hapesh libra per psikologji se cfare formimi dhe si formohet femija.
> 
> Shqiptaret e shqiperise kane nevoje per ndihme konkrete dhe jo per budallalleqe dhe premtime qe i behen dita dites nga qeveria. Me shume se ky fakte mua me shqetesone fakti qe pse nuk del njeri si ne Ukraine qe kane 2 jave 500.000 veta qe kerkojne ikjen e qeverise mashturese, ndersa ne veteme kur ka ndeshje futbolli mblidhemi. Duhet ta shikojme me ne kompleks gjendjen dhe jo thjeshte tek nje individ. Pra cfare eshte kjo apati qe na ka perpire, sepse sa per ideale e filozofira ato kryhen vetem nga nje mendje e shendetshme dhe jo e korruptuare apo e paguare qe te kryeje funksione te vecante propagandistike dhe te vjedhi.
> 
> Vetem pasi hiqet kjo apati qe ka mberthyre shoqerine shqiptare, vetem atehere mund te flasim per ideale, pasi do i kemi punet me te qeta. Merrni gjermanine shembull. U shkrumbuha disa here e u ngrit prap. Vullneti pra, edukimi i njerezve qe te protestojne etj etj, perndryshe do rrime te merremi me llafe e teorira gjith jeten dhe nuk do arrijme te nxjerrim hic gje ne krye.



Jam vetem pjeserisht dakord. Me duket e drejte te terheqesh vemendjen mbi çeshtjen e edukimit. 

Ama ajo puna e qeversie dhe e fajit te saj me duket pak si pa baza. Ne Itali thone: "PIOVE???  GOVERNO LADRO!!!" Une urrej (ndoshta gaboj te jem kaq drastik) qeverine e Nanos dhe shoke, me neveritin ata qe perdhunuan atdheun keto 60 vjetet e fundit, qe tradhtuan IDEALIN e atyre studenteve qe ne '91 hodhen poshte "Enverin" ne Tirane. 

Eshte faji im dhe faji jot, faji i te gjithe atyre qe nuk kane bere ate qe mundnin per atdheun.  

Nese Shqiperia eshte ajo qe eshte, kjo ndodh sepse une jam ai qe jam. 

NDOSHTA KISHTE TE DREJTE LEOPARDI KUR THOSHTE:

"SU SOL, PENSANDO, O IDEAL, SEI VERO!"

----------


## zeus

--------------------------------------------------------------

Nuk shikoj ndonje ngjashmeri ne fakt midis idealit dhe ndjenjave!

Per mendimin tim ndjenjat mund te influencojne nje ideal, po jo e kunderta. Rasti i ushtareve nuk më transmeton asnje informacion qe te mund te nxjerr konkluzione ...

--------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Big Blue

> Arthur Schopenhauer mendonte:







> Poeti filozof Gibran mendonte keshtu:







> Ndersa Friedrich Nietzsche thellohej:






> De la Rochefoucauld mendonte se:


 



> Feuerbach permblidhte:





> Filozofi i lashte Erakliti ishte i mendimit se:






> Sokrati ka thene:






> Thuhet: Kush gabon, meson!


Po ti arun? Kishe gje per te thene?

Nejse......




> Dy qenie njerezore, humane, homosapiens etj etj etj etj. Te dy qe jetonin apo benin pjese ne te njejtin planet. Te dy te lindur ne te njejtin shtet dhe pjestare te te njejtit Komb. Te dy Ushtarake. Te dy ishin bashkekombas por qe i sherbenin dy shteteve te ndryshme. Njeri, Shtetit Amerikan, tjetri Shtetit Ame.
> Te dy Shqiptare


Se ke harruar dhe ca koincidenca te tjera marramendese si psh te dy kane qene mashkuj, kane pasur nga dy sy, dy kembe, dy duar etj...

Nuk e kuptoj se cfare ka per tu habitur ktu?!?

Njeri dha jeten ne Irak e tjetri eshte kapur duke vjedhur nje makine ne Tirane.
End of Story.

Sikur ai ushtari hajdut makinash te lirohet e pastaj te shkoje me sherbim ne Irak dhe te japi jeten Vojo Kushi style.... atehere po....atehere mund te flitej per Idealet dhe Ndjenjat Humane.

----------


## R2T

Po krahasohen 2 persona qe kane shume me teper ndryshim se c'ka pasqyrohet. Ndryshimi rrenjesor eshte se Ushtria Amerikane eshte Ushtri Mercenare, pra personi shkon me deshiren e vete, dhe kjo deshire kind kryesisht nga dashuria per vendin, deshira per ti permiresuar apo mbrojtur ato te mira qe egzistojne. 
Ushtria shqiptare eshte Ushtri me detyrim, pra aty hyne te gjithe dhe derri dhe dosa, e duan apo s'e duan vendin, duan te bejne mire apo keq. Pra duke mos patur kete parakusht, aty futet cdo lloj karakteri i popullsise perfshi ketu dhe hajdutet. Pra ngjashmerite e prejardhjes dhe ushtrise jane thjesht fasade, ajo c'ka i shtyn keta persona nuk eshte *ideali* por *Karakteri*.
Nese do e krahasoje me nje Oficer Shqiptar atehere eshte ndryshe puna. Oficeri shkon me deshiren e vete, dhe shtyhet nga po te njejtat ndjenja si nje mercenar ne Amerike. Personat me karakter te tille, si ky ushtari hajdut, ne mesin e oficereve Shqiptare do jen ne proporcion te barabarte me ata ne Ushtrine Amerikane. Sepse Mercenari eshte gjithmone ushtari me karakter me te pergatitur, ku voglesira te tilla makinash, nuk i presin rrugen idealeve qe ai ka.

----------


## ATMAN

> Po ti arun? Kishe gje per te thene?



ideali eshte i lidhur ngushte me ideologjine , pra aty ku ka ideal do te kete patjeter edhe ideologji , sepse jane te lidhura ngushte me njeri tjetrin, idealet jane ne fillim ide qe lindin ne mendjen e njeriut dhe kur manifestohen dhe konkretizohen ne shoqerine njerzore dhe sidomos kur shoqeria i pranon ti zbatoje ne praktike atehere dhe vetem atehere keto ideale mund te quhen ideologji, sipas mendimit tim cdo njeri ka ideale por keto ideale ndryshojne per nga vlera qe i sjellin shoqerise njerzore , ideal i larte eshte vetem ai qe sjell zgjidhje dhe ndryshime per mireqenjen totale te rraces njerzore pa dallim duke i perfshire te gjithe ne te tre aspektet fizik ,psiqik,dhe spiritual, pa dallim rrace , rreligjoni , sistemi politik ,etj



desha te them se kane nje ndryshim te madh midis tyre   te dy ushtrive,  dhe nuk mund te krahasohen midis tyre per shume arsye dhe keto arsye jane sepse te sherbesh sherbente ne ushtrine amerikane , kurse tjetri sherbente ne ushtrine shqiptare , ushtria amerikane eshte nje ushtri profesioniste ku ushtari paguhet me nje rroge te rregullt mujore dhe goxha te mire , mesa di une ne kohe paqeje nje marins merr rreth 1,500 $ ne muaj , pa llogaritur ketu shume avantazhe te tjera ne jeten e tyre sic jane udhetimet , bankat, marrja e kredive , keto jane gjera te treguara nga shoke dhe miq apo njerez te ndryshem shqiptare qe jane inkuadruar ne rradhet e ushtrise amerikane , pra kane shume avantazhe qe nuk mund te krahasohen me ushtrine shqiptare, mbrapa ushtrise amerikane qendrojne lobe te fuqishme, dhe korporata multinacionale qe kane nje xhiro rreth  biliona dollare ne vit 



kurse mbas ushtrise shqiptare qendron nje shtet dhe qeveri shume here me e dobet dhe shume here me varfer(me e varfra ne europe) se sa shteti amerikan
nje dallim tjeter eshte se ushtria ne shqiperi nuk eshte bere akoma profesioniste 
me perjashtim te disa rreparteve speciale qe jane me shume simbolike se sa rreparte te nje ushtrie moderrne bashkekohore ,pra te krahasosh nje ushtar amerikan me nje ushtar shqiptar nuk me duket shume korrekte , shqiperia eshte shteti me i varfer ne europe kurse amerika eshte shteti me i forte ekonomikisht dhe ushtarakisht per momentin, dhe ne amerike ka nje sistem kapitalist te konsoliduar prej kohesh kurse ne shqiperi nuk mund ta themi nje gje te tille kurrsesi per momentin



persa i perket se ishin qenje njerzore kjo eshte e vertete por duhet te kemi parasysh se nuk jetonin te dy ne realitete te njejta , njeri ishte pjesetar i nje ushtrie profesioniste dhe me kontrate te rregullt , qe ka  detyrime dhe privilegje , kurse tjetri nuk i ka keto detyrime dhe te drejta pra ,pervec faktit qe te dy kane lindur ne shqiperi dhe qe te dy flasin shqip nuk besoj se i lidh ndonje gje tjeter, dhe qe te dy ishin te veshur me uniforme ushtarake 



ai qe eshte dashuruar me shtetin ku e pret .... kjo eshte normale jo vetem per ate por edhe per cdo njeri tjeter ne bote njeriu ndjehet i lumtur atje ku gjen qetesine dhe sigurine , punen dhe pasurine , por edhe keto jane rrelative sepse pasuria e vertete eshte ajo qe te ben te jesh i plote ne te tre dimensionet , qe i kemi thene vazhdimisht  , pra ne te tre dimensionet fizike ,psiqike dhe spirituale, dhe po ti kesh te plota keto te tre dimensione , nuk te lind domosdoshmeria te luftosh sepse ndjehesh ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales qytetar i botes, ashtu si platoni qe kur i thane te shkonte ne front per te luftuar ne emer te rrepublikes se athines -ai u pergjes se- nuk luftoj sepse jam qytetar i botes...............






ushtari shqiptar qe vjedh eshte ne kushte mizerabel dhe ne kushte te tilla nuk ka kushte te mirefillta si ne te gjitha ushtrite moderrne bashkekohore , me kete nuk e justifikoj vjedhjen e atij por e denoj , por nese ne ushtrine shqiptare nuk te ofrohet asnje perspektive , per te mare dicka me vlere sic eshte ushtria italiane per shembull qe po te shkosh ne kazerme dhe te besh sherbimin e detyruar ushtarak del minimumi me nje profesion te ri nga kazerma , ushtria shqiptare nuk ti ofron mundesi te tilla dhe kjo eshte edhe nje motiv me shume per te mos patur interes per te kryer sherbimin e detyruar ushtarak ne shqiperi ashtu sic duhet , eshte nje akt i turpshem por nuk besoj se faji eshte vetem i atij ushtarit qe ka vjedhur , faji eshte i te gjitheve duke filluar qe nga presidenti, kryeministri dhe deri tek qytetari fshatari dhe ushtari me i thjeshte 





mendoj se keto ngjarje jane te lidhura me sistemet ku jetojme , amerika sistem i mirefillte kapitalist , dhe me ushtrine e vet mbron vetem interesat e korporateve dhe multinacionaleve , ndersa shqiperia eshte ne nje faze kalimtare qe kerkon te shkoje drejt ketij sistemi , dhe fenomene te tilla shqiptare jane te lidhura me shoqerine ku ke jetuar te zgjedhesh si edhe me zgjedhjet personale qe bejme ne ne jete , rreth 30% te jetes tone eshte ne doren e individit ne kete perqindje afersisht nje e treta nuk varet nga faktoret e jashtem por nga vete zgjedhjet qe ben individi , shpesh here jemi te detyruar te suportojme pasojat e zgjedhjeve qe kemi mare ne jeten tone 




idealet dhe ndjenjat kane te perbashket ato qe ne i quajme pjesa psiqike dhe pjesa spirituale , qe te dyja jane te lidhura ngushte me njera tjetren , dhe jo vetem kaq por kane edhe pjesen tjeter qe quhet pjese fizike e njeriut dhe nuk mund te ndahen nga njera tjetra , mendoj se po te kete nje balace te plote midis ketyre tre pjeseve ne individin dhe shoqerine njerzore(dhe  ne ushtri) shume gjera do shikoheshin me nje sy tjeter

----------


## Pellazgu

Së pari, fakti që kemi të bëjmë me dy shqiptarë me karaktere të ndryshme, nuk është lajm. Pse janë të dy ushtarë, prapçë me sjellje të ndryshme, edhe kjo nuk përbën element debati. Në fakt, ata që i kanë lexuar të gjithë artikujt e shkruar në Amerikë për Gentjan Markun e ndjerë, do të kenë vënë re se ai edhe me gojën e tij ka pohuar se ka qenë djalë me probleme (trouble maker) para se të vinte në Amerikë nga Shqipëria. 
Unë nuk e di pse rrahim ujë në havan për këto çingla-mingla . Të lartësosh dikë që iku nga Shqipëria për një jetë më të mirë dhe mu atje e braktis prapë për të shkuar në luftë, mua më duken të dyja traplliqe, edhe lëvdatat edhe veprimi i tij për të shkuar në një luftë të paprinciptë. Të flasësh për një ushtar hajdut makinash në Shqipëri  edhe ia vlen edhe s'ia vlen. Tema këtu është ideali që e shtyu të ndjerin Gentian të zgjedhë luftën në vend të paqes, qoftë edhe për hir të "paqes bushite". Unë më tepër do të hidhnja një tjetër pyetje këtu: Pse vallë të dy shqiptaro-amerikanët që janë vrarë deri tani në Irak, Ervin Dervishi dhe së fundi Gentian Marku (them ishalla kaq edhe do jetë numri i shqiptarëve gjithë gjithë në ushtrinë Amerikane tani), baballarët e tyre i kanë patur oficerë ushtrije në Shqipëri? Të dy patën ardhur vetëm kohët e fundit këtu. Të dy fëmijët e parë.
Ja , këto, janë pyetje për mendimin tim. Nuk është vend për tu bërë komik këtu, por unë them se më hije i ka një Shqiptari në Shqipëri të shkojë në luftë në Irak a kudo tjetër se  jeta në luftë për shqiptarin sot duket se është më e rehatshme se në Shqipëri pa drita, pa ujë, pa punë, me shkolla copë-copë. Pa shpresa për të ardhmen. Ama, të iki burri botës nga Shqipëria, me llotari, me dokumenta, me punë, me familje dhe të zgjedhë luftën, për mendimin tim këtyre (të dyve)  do tu kenë rrjedhur trutë.
Le të më thotë dikush mua këtu, për çfarë ideali vdiqën ata.
Ka mijra mënyra për të shprehur "mirënjohjen" për Amerikën që paska ndihmuar shqiptarët. Shikoni logjikën pas kësaj : Meqë më shpëtove nga mizerja, unë të kam borxh jetën!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dito

Thua valle qe ky rast ishte ideal? Njeriu ehhhh besoj eshte ai qe turret per te miren e tij dhe jo te idealeve.

Idealistet jane aq te pakte ne numer sa koha gati i asimiloi krejtesisht per vete faktin se eshte bote e erret per ta kjo qe jetojme sot. Mbase mund te jemi disi patriote kur vendi yne sulmohet por jo idealiste, tashme ata jane ne librat historike ose ne legjendat dashurore.

----------


## ATMAN

> aruni foli, temen (e semes) e deklaroj te mbyllur.



ideali spiritual nuk eshte nje ideal utopik por eshte nje filozofi praktike qe mund te vihet ne zbatim dhe te ndiqet e te vihet ne praktike ne jeten e perditshme , sado mondane qe te jete ajo
ideali spiritual mbeshtet evolucionin dhe elevacionin dhe jo supersticionin ne aksion dhe pesimizmin
te gjitha tendencat ndarese dhe filozofite e grupit dhe klanit qe synojne te krijojne kufizime dhe shtrengime duke kufizuar mendjen ,nuk jane te lidhura ne asnje menyre me idealin spiritual kozmik, dhe per pasoje duhen te shkurajohen , dhe duhet te pranohen vetem ato qe cojne shoqerine njerzore ne gjeresi dhe unison , ideali filozofik nuk njeh asnje ndarje dhe diskriminim te krijuar artificialisht midis nje qenje njerzore kunder nje tjetre jete njerzore, dhe ky ideal kozmik eshte ne favor te vellazerise kozmike

ne boten aktuale te sotme shumetendenca ndarese punojne per te ndare njerzimin ne grupe kundershtare
ideali spiritual duhet te nderhyje ne psikologjine njerzore dhe te zhvidhoje nje afrim natyral  midis specieve te krijuara

mbeshtetja e idealit kozmik duhet te jete psikologjike dhe rracionale dhe duhet te preki sentimentet psiqike me te thella te qenjeve njerzore, ideali kozmik duhet te drejtoje njerzit drejt te vetmes te vertete kozmike ,nga e cila e ardhur dhe ku eshte edhe destinacioni final i te gjitheve pa dallim, ky eshte ideali absolut kozmik ,qe eshte pertej kufijve te kohes hapesires dhe personit, eshte absolut dhe qendron perjtej cdo relativiteti

ky ideal kozmik eshte prezent me ndricimin e vet ne cdo kohe ne cdo faktor kozmik , si kur trajtohet nje qenje njerzore ,po ashtu edhe kur trajtohet nje qenje me pak e evoluar
vetem ideali kozmik mund te jete forca bashkuese qe i jep njerzimit kapacitetin te zhduki skllaverite e cdo lloji , dhe te rrezoje muret ndarese te tendencave ndarese kufizuese

te gjitha idealet e tjera qe bejne te lindin  sentimente te ngushta dhe ndarese duhet te kundershtohen me force , por kjo nuk do te thote qe sulmohen traditat dhe shprehite dhe sentimentet qe jane te lindura tek njerzit dhe qe nuk pengojne zhvidhimin e tyre te idealit kozmik   

por ne asnje rrethane nuk duhet te kompromentohet parimi dhe ideali i sentimentit kozmik 
inspirimi i sentimentit te idealit kozmik  varet nga disa faktore fizike objektive qe duhet te zgjidhen mbi baza humanitare kolektive, ne sferen objektive relative duhet zgjidhen te disa probleme fondamentale dhe keto probleme jane:

1-nje ideal filozofik jete i perbashket

2-nje strukture e njejte konstitucionale

3-nje kod penal i perbashket

4-disponilitet ne gjerat esenciale te domosdoshme ne jete

nje ideal  filozofik qe te jete i perbashket kerkon qe mendja njerzore te jete, dhe te kete te qarte qe zhvidhimi i personalitetit njerzor do te thote evolucion ne te gjitha te tre sferat :

1-fizike

2-psiqike

3-spirituale


disa mendimtare materjaliste-objektive kane mbeshtetur opinionin qe spiritualiteti eshte nje ideal filozofik utopik i privuar nga referimet praktike dhe problemet reale te jetes 

te tjere mendimtare e kane konceptuar si nje zgjidhje inteligjente per te mashtruar njerzit qe punojne shume

por analiza e bere me siper ka sqaruar qarte  lexuesit reflektues se ideali spiritual eshte shuma e te gjitha te mirave  te jetes ne te gjitha aspektet ne latinisht quhet: SUMMUM BONUM 

ata qe mendojne se ideali spiritual eshte nje ceshtje personale e konceptojne ne menyre shume te ngushte 
ideali spiritual te con ne unisonin kozmik  duke e fiksuar mendjen individuale ne idealin kozmik

ideali spiritual eshte forca qe bashkon njerzimin ,dhe jo vetem kaq por ky ideal i jep njerzimit ne pergjithesi ate forcen e holle dhe te jashtzakonshme qe asnje force tjeter nuk mund te paragonohet ,dhe te krahasohet

duhet te zhvidhohet ky ideal kozmik me spiritualitetin si baze , si nje filozofi racionale qe meret me problemet fizike,psikologjike,dhe social-filozofike aktuale,
ideali racional qe interesohet per te gjithe sferat e zhvidhimit njerzor ate spiritual ,psiqik ,dhe fizik,  duhet te jete nje ideal filozofik i perbashket per njerzimin ne pergjithesi dhe te evoluoje dhe te jete gjithmone ne progres , natyrisht detaje te vogla mund te ndryshojne ne baze te situates dhe momentit
por thelbi i tij nuk ndryshon kurre .............

pjesa eshte mare nga libri IDEA AND IDEOLOGY

dhe e solli per ju  ARUN

----------


## Pellazgu

O redi, kadal plako se i themi Irak ne jo Iraq

----------


## Kleitus

Mos u merrni me emra kote me kote, i thone keshtu apo i thone ashtu. Hapesi ka bere nje pyetje te qarte dhe ju merreni me luftene ne irak, me qeniene e tije ushtare apo me filozofira. Prandaja thashe siper qe jemi shume mire pr llafollogjira ne shqiptarete, edhe kur nuk dime se cfare te themi, perseri gjejme nje debat tjetere ne lidhje me te dhe ja fillojme filozofise ne erresire dhe kalbesiren ku jetojme. Ideale e sterideale. Lidheni temene me aktualitetine shqiptare e jo me perrallat e cufos dhe derrkucit kacurrel.

Hiqeni kalbesirene dhe erresirene nga vetja juaj nje here, mundohuni qe ky virus pozitiv te perhapte dhe ne shqiperi, e pastaja merruni me Irakun, me Angolen, e me cfaredolloje kombesie qe ju interesone. Mire kishte shkruajture Blendi Fevziu diku para disa diteshe, se ne Shqiptarete jemi populli qe festojme me shume ne bote, lloj lloj festashe. Kur eshte e shtune e bejme te henen, jo po hashure jo po feste vecanerisht per katoliket, feste vecanerishte per orthodhokset, pushime e sterpushime. A thuaje i kemi te gjitha ne terezi.

----------


## Pellazgu

O Kletius!
Ça thu ti o vlla? Ajo pyetja që bën Redi në fillim ka të bëjë me "patriotizmin" e ushtarit shqiptar që vritet nën flamurin amerikan dhe shembullin krejtësisht të kundërt të shqiptarit në Shqipëri që kapet duke vjedh një makinë. Ja, kjo është çështja që na shtron Redi e jo ç'është ideali e ç'është qenja njerzore si e fillon  ai. Unë nuk shoh të mos i jemi përmbajtur kësaj teme këtu. Mos vallë pandeh që debatet të bëhen si provime kolegjesh amerikane me 'po apo jo' zgjidhja a, b, c apo d. Apo i don debatet si të Donald Rumsfeld: Are we strong? Yes! Can we win? No! Is Sadam a threat? Yes! Did I say  that? No! Will we say that Yes! 
Këtë lloj debati don ti, plako? Bëje me vetveten ti me Redin (në mos je i jëjti)
  Unë për vete po dal prapë tek ato dy shembujt  antagonistë të Mr Redit!
Për atë ushtarin në Shqipëri që u kap tu vjedh një makinë them shyqyr që ka shku me vjedh makinë e jo me vra njerëz si ai i shembullit tjetër.
Sa për atë pikën ku na flet për të parin që na iku nga Shqipëria e u dashurua me vendin që e priti, avash një çikë ti. Mos vallë i kishin mbaruar Shqipërisë femrat për nuse që na u dashurua edhe me një të huaj. Le që pse shkon deri në Shqipëri për nuse Shqiptare. Miçigani ka mbi një çerek milioni shqiptarë dhe nuk janë të gjithë meshkuj.
Ne kemi të bëjmë me çoroditje të burrërisë, karakterit, qëndrueshmërisë dhe jo me patriotizëm, trimëri, mirënjohje ndaj "nderit" që i ka bërë Amerika Shqipërisë  e ashtu me rigon. Dalim prapë tek krahasimi mes  shembujve homosepiane të Administrator Redit:
 Dy shembujt që merr ti për analizë kanë edhe një gjë tjetër të përbashkët dhe mjaft të rëndësishme: Të dyve u ka munguar ( ashtu si mjaft neve) shumëçka, ndoshta më shumë hajdutit të makinave. Për të fituar mjaft me pak djersë njëri zgjedh rrugën e vrasjes së të tjerëve tjetri rrugën e vjedhjes së tjetrit. Po të kapej nga pronari i makinës, hajduti edhe mund të kish shpëtuar nga vdekja (mvaret) ndërsa të dytit nuk i kish humbur gjë në Falluxha. Ato nënat që vajtojnë në Irak e dinë se sa u dhemb vrasja e fëmijëve apo djemve, e burrave nga shembulli yt i lartësuar.

----------


## Kleitus

As nuk me keni kuptuare hic fare. Ku e kame halline une e ku e keni ju, edhe pse dukete nga large kur thua "qe paska ndihmuar Shqiptaret" se sa opinione te paaneshme qe ke. Mbase te duhete te kujtohete se sa djeme amerikane kane vdekure ne kosove qe te te vi mendja perseri ne qender. Megjithate perseri ky nuke eshte mesazhi qe une tentova te jape. Shiko postine e pare, se sa per monologje, jam mbetes ne klase ne kete forume.

----------


## pagan

pellazgu, ti ke vetem nje gabim dhe jo te vogel, harron se pavaresisht çfare i shtyri ata te dy te visheshin ushtare, njeri u soll si i tille, ndersa tjetri jo.

detyra e ushtarit eshte te zbatoje urdherat, te jape jeten PER MISIONIN per te cilin ai eshte betuar. s'ma ha mendja qe ai ne shqiperi te jete betuar te kryeje vjedhje makinash naten. ndersa ai ne amerike, vdekjen e ka marre parasysh qe diten qe eshte nisur ne front.

por mendoj se kjo teme keshtu siç eshte formuluar, s'ka asgje per tu diskutuar. ngaqe perveç faktit se flasim per dy USHTARE, asnje e dhene tjeter midis tyre nuk eshte kompatibel.

ps; po te angazhohej edhe shqiperia ne ndonje lufte, s'ma ha mendja se ushtareve te saj do tu lindte ideja te vidhnin makina.

----------


## dyrrahu04

Ah shqiptari i shkrete!!! 
babai im me tha njehere..." te qenurit njeri ne shqiperi te sjell vuatjet me te medhaja"
Dhe eshte e vertete. Shembulli i dy ushtareve eshte vetem nje perqindje e vogel e shoqerise sone. Jemi nje shoqeri pa vlera, pa njerezim, pa identitet. Njerezit duan te largohen nga vendi perdite e me shume. Ka nga ato njerez qe shkojne ne itali, ne amerike apo ne vende te ndryshme dhe thone qe jane italian. amerikan etc. 
Ka nga ato qe i dhemb zemra per vendin. Te jesh ideal ne boten e sotme te sjell vetem zhgenjime. E di mire sepse une jam nje i tille. Lexoj perdite msg ne forum, tema te ndryshme nga njerez te ndryshem. Ca here kenaqem, dhe ca here zhgenjehem. 
*Ceshte ideali dhe qenia njerezore??* --- nje pyetje qe shume shqiptar sot nuk mund ti pergjigjen. 
Si mundet valle qe nje popull kaq i lashte si ne eshte ne keto nivele mjerane ne kete dite. Shumica e Shqiptareve ne shqiperi skane ideale. Ose me mire ideali i tyre eshte rrena, mashtrimi, dhuna. Ato qe jane larguar jane hasur me nje shoqeri me ideale te tjera. Bashkpunim, liri, respekt, dashuri. Shume e kane perqafuar sic eshte dhe ai ushtari qe moret shembull me siper. Por ndryshimi eshte se ai ka pasur edukim ne shtepi gjithashtu per atdheun. Shqiperia sot mund te jete bere prostituta e evropes, por ne smund ta hedhim poshte sic po bejne shume dite per dite. Ne rrime dhe lexojme gazetat perdite, rrime dhe gjykojme te tjeret perdite, rrime dhe japim mendimet tona "te ndritura". Por cfare po bejme ne aktualisht?? 
Te gjithe ju qe keni shkruar ...Cfare keni bere (duke perfshire dhe veten time) As une sjam me i mire se ju. Jemi bere si ato qente qe lefin e lefin por sdine te kafshojne. Pyetje qe ka bere administratori duhet ndryshuar pak. Te gjithe flasin llafe te bukra, citojne njerez te medhenj. Une dua tju pyes: "Ku eshte ideali dhe njerezia juaj". 
Ku jane shqiptaret qe luftua turkun per 500 vjet, ku jane shqiptaret qe i qendruan romakut, shqiptaret qe mbrojten cifutet kur e tere bota ishte kundra tyre. Cfare ka ndodhur me ne??? Lexoj gazetat perdite, dhe shoh qelbsirat e politikaneve qe po e shkatrrojne vendin perdite. Dhe pastaj shof te rinjte qe se cajne koken fare.. mjaftojne qe te kene nje gote pije apo dicka tjeter....
Nje person smund te bej asgje... te gjithe ne mund te bejme nje ndryshim
Dikush permendi studentet ne 90. Ato ben nje levizje... por ne sarritem asgje. Pse?? Sepse e kemi mendjen te zihemi me njeri tjetrin. Xheloz per njeri tjetrin. Keto jane shqiptaret sot. 
Ideali eshte nje mendim, nje besim, dicka qe ti ven dhe jeten tende ne rrezik.
Qenia njerezore eshte nje qenie qe ka nje ideal. Qe mendon si njeri.

----------


## leci

Njeriu lind si pasoje e nje ideali.
Ideali i nje nene per ti dhene jete nje jete,qe eshte burimi i njerezimit.
Njeriu rron me idelale dhe jeton ne funksion te idealeve.
Dhe jep edhe jeten per nje ideal sepse jeta eshte e tille,te arrish dhe ti japesh jete idealeve.Qe te jene pjese integrante e personit tend,e ti mbrosh edhe kur afer teje gjithçka rrezohet.

Mbi ate qe u fol me siper eshte e veshtire te shprehesh.
Sa me shume kalon koha,aq me shume shtohen diferencat midis shqiptareve qe jetojne jasht dhe ne Shqiperi.
Ne Shqiperi jeta e njeriut eshte e drejtuar eskluzivisht ne kerkim te mbijetuarit.
Ne qe jetojme jashte kemi mundesi te koltivojme pasionet tona,te nderrojme jeten tone ne funksion te deshirave dhe ideve te ndryshme.
Po kete mundesi ta jep mireqenia,ta jep qetesia financiare.Po kur pasioni dhe kerkimi jane ne funksion te kafshates per femijet,atehere gjerat ndryshojne.
Gjykimi i atij qe ngel mbrapa per rrethana te ndryshme,eshte nje gjykim ndaj qenies qe nuk ka pasur te njetin fat si ty.
Mentaliteti i hapur,kultura dhe edukata po behen pjese jetesore e shumices se emigranteve qe jetojne jasht kufijve te Shqiperise.
Po kush jeton ne Shqiperi dhe don buke per kalamajte,nuk ka kohe te shfletoje nje liber e te shkoje ne teater.Ky eshte nje shembull banal.
Ne nuk jemi me te mire ose me te mençur,thjesht patem fatin te nderrojme jeten tone.Kjo do te thote qe edhe ne Shqiperi njerezit kane potencial per te nderruar dhe te nxjerrin nga vetja e tyre ato vlera qe bejne njeriun te quhet i tille.

leci

----------


## qerosi

Shqiptar nuk je me emer, por me gjak e zemer!
Te gjith ato "shqiptare" qe perfitojne ne shpinen e SHQIPTAREVE nuk jane tjeter perveq se "zagare rrugesh" dhe ndotje te ambientit! (kjo permledh edhe nanon)
Vlerat dhe normat kalojne brez pas brezi, por ka ca individe qe te pelcasesh nuk mun ti gdhendesh. Thote nje shprehje andej nga veriu.....Po a pin macja uthull???!!!!?????
Ironia dhe plasja te vjen kur ata hapen dhe si shqiptar, dhe mekeq ...krenohen, duke harruar kuptimin origjinal te fjales shqiptar!
Por ne merremi me keto te mbaruarit qe mundohen te vjedhin nje makine, apo ca misra ne ara, apo noj rrobe te varur ne tela per tu thare, apo kushedi.....Kur ne fakt duhet ta vazhdojme pastrimin nga lart nga institucionet me kllapa LIGJORE, apo shteterore!

Nuk jane keto humbamenot qe me bejne te mos jetoj ne shqiperi or jo, po jane ato bijte e kurvave qe ne kllapa drejtojne shtetin, mbi kurrizin e shqiptareve.
Por q'eshte me e keqja eshte se abuzojne me fjalen demokraci,kur ne te vertete shqiperia eshte monarki e ndare ne dy, nano apo berisha...dhe shqiptaret e gjore jane ne mes kesaj lufte trendafilsh( marre nga shekspiri)

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sigurisht, te dyja rastet kane shume lidhje. Dy te rinje shqiptar te detyruar nga varferia dhe shtypja sociale u derguan njeri ne vjedhje dhe tjetri ne vdekje. 
Nuk shohe ndonje ideal ketu as ndonje heroizem!!!

----------

